# Pictures of Herp Show Ulm



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

I visited the herp show in Ulm at the weekend.

It's the biggest herp show in Southern Germany.

(BTW, Ulm is the birthplace of Albert Einstein and it has the 
biggest church in the world, the Ulm Cathedral.)

There were loads of herps, arachnids, insects and small mammals.

I took many pictures and thought that I could share them with you.

(The prices are all in Euro.)

Hope you like them. 


The croud waiting for admission.







And finally in the show.






Some ball python morphs.


























Ghost morph.











And a stunning Superpastel-mix. (he was unsalable)
















Albino ball python






Euro Pastel Boa











Jungle-mix






Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis (Tangerine morph)






Tiny geckos (Gonatodes and Sphaerodactylus)






Sphaerodactylus elegans (juvenile)






Leopard Boa











Some frogs and toads











(Normal) ball pythons






African Pygmy Hedgehogs
















Tokay






Some nice tanks.






A lof of cork.






Varanus mertensi











Varanus panoptes horni
















Huge beetles (yes, they are all alive!)



























Leopard Tortoises











Various tortoises






Rare Shinisaurus crocodilurus 






Python reticulatus (Lavender)
















Python reticulatus (Albino)











Lampropeltis triangulum sinaloae






The stunning Elaphe porphyracea coxi (Oreophis porphyraceus coxi)











Various colubrids






Nice tank for leopard geckos











Spectacled caimans











Leopard Tortoises






Panther Chameleons






Boa constrictor






Burmese Python (Albino)






Lots of Tarantulas






Yellow Anacondas











Rainbow Boa






Veiled Chameleons






Stunning newts (Neurergus kaiserii)











Giant Day Gecko






Pygmy Chameleon






Some Milksnakes






Eumeces schneideri






GTF






Beeeeaaaarrrdiiieees














































GTP's (Sorong and Aru)





















Loads of geckos






Poison Dart Frogs (Dendrobates tinctorius)






Baby Savannah (Bosc) monitor






The stunning (new) Lygodactylus williamsi (the pictures don't do justice to them!!!)
















Millepedes






Scorpions






Tribolonotus gracilis






Frilled Lizard






Nephrurus levis levis






Ackie






Red-headed Rock Agama











Banana frog






Chinese Water Dragon






Poecilotheria regalis






Baby Horned Frog






Various Poecilotheria-species


























Poecilotheria metallica female breeder











Mata Mata babies











Chamaeleo melleri






The crowd






Uromastyx ocellata






Rhacodactylus chahoua






Some geckos






Jungles











Big Ackie






Rock Python (Python sebae natalensis)











Burmese Python











European Green Toad






Acrantophis dumerili











Geochelone elegans






Snails





 
Boa constrictor morphs
































Young Nephrurus levis levis











The rare Astrochelys radiata (baby)






GTP's











Corallus caninus


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 15, 2008)

What a spread of herps, thanks for Sharing Lars.

I love those hedgehogs!


----------



## hozy6 (Apr 15, 2008)

thats i alot of reptiles you r lucky to be able to have that many species of reptiles at your finger tips almost all of those aren't allowed in Australia

WOW


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG so glad i dont live in Germany i would have to re mortgage my house, fantastic animals......

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 15, 2008)

Great to see what's available in Europe. Many thanks.


----------



## Miss B (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so jealous   

But thank you for sharing your pics 

(I want that red-headed agama :shock


----------



## hornet (Apr 15, 2008)

awsome pics, some nice t's and scorps there. The aray of herps is just astounding


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2008)

Fantastic!

And thanks for all the work you put into that post!



Hix


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow
I always look forward to seeing posts with pictures you have in it, they're always a feast for the eyes.


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 15, 2008)

.WOW thats all i can say


----------



## Erin_Jane (Apr 15, 2008)

So so nice....

Come on what did you take home with you????


----------



## Retic (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Lars, I REALLY didn't want to open that post but I just had to in the end.  Some absolutely amazing reptiles there, I'm very very jealous.


----------



## itbites (Apr 15, 2008)

*Amazing!! so much variety! you guys certainly have alot of different species to choose from over there :shock: *


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 15, 2008)

That's insane!!!!!
My fav's are........it'll probably be as long as that post!
Thanks Lars, i'll view those pics for next few days, what an awesome event, wish ours were as big and as much variety. Are all the herps for sale?
Cheers 
SM


----------



## mistymtn (Apr 15, 2008)

Now that's a herp show....So Jealous.
Great pics, thanks for sharing.

Cheers


----------



## Aussietoby (Apr 15, 2008)

wow, quite amazing looking animals.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank-you all very much for your nice comments!!! 

Seeing that you enjoy the pics was definitely worth the work!!! 




Erin_Jane said:


> Come on what did you take home with you????



Hehe, I was a "good boy " , I only bought two female geckos for my single Stenodactylus doriae male!


----------



## ben1200 (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome pics sensational animals
thanks for showing


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> Are all the herps for sale?



Yes, they were all for sale, except for the "Superpastel-mix" Ball Python!


----------



## Dragontamer (Apr 15, 2008)

the red headed agamais my fav with the chamleons coming in close second.
but all are brilliant animals thanks heaps!


----------



## Brigsy (Apr 15, 2008)

WOWWEE!!!!!!!!! you guys are so lucky. almost makes me want to jump on a plane. Great work and thanx for sharing!!


----------



## dintony (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow Lars, Fantastic pics!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

I wonder how long i would be in jail if i smuggled 1 of those things in?
Just joking,
but i really like the look af all the pics


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2008)

That Tangerine Honduran Milk Snake really caught my eye!

And the Hedghogs.



HIx


----------



## Lozza (Apr 15, 2008)

great pics Lars (as always )
I like the baby horned frog - so cute


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2008)

_Tribolonotus gracilis_ would be the stand out for me.


----------



## chrisdellabona (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow that was sooooo cool!!!!! Thanks for sharing! Out of the non-herps I loved the hedgehogs the best! I wish I lived in Germany, you can keeps so many species!!!!!

Chris


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome thread Lars, thanks for posting the pics. I can't wait to get to an expo like that.

Was it a 1 day expo, or over several days?

Looks like a fair bit of money was turned over.

Thanks again,

Kane


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 15, 2008)

great photo's ,thanx did you buy anything?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 15, 2008)

wow, great thread lars.
probably the best assortment of pics ive seen in ages.

well done on restraining yourself lol.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank-you all very much for the nice comments!!! 

And here are some more pictures that I took.

Big beetles























Colubrids







Spectacled caimans






Phrynomantis bifasciatus















Savannah (Bosc) monitors











Plated Lizards






Holaspis guentheri laevis






Kaloula pulchra






Clown Tree Frogs + Crocodile newts






Candoia carinata






Uromastyx geyri






European tortoises






Vampire Crab (Geosesarma spec.)






Kassina senegalensis






Albino Ball python






Sand Boa






Python reticulatus (Tigerretic)






Coromus spec. Nigeria






Whip Scorpions






Big Argentinian Horned Frog






Jungles











Goniurosaurus spec.






Rare Malacochersus tornieri






Ball Python morphs






Praying Mantis (Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii)


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 15, 2008)

crazy!!


----------



## pete12 (Apr 15, 2008)

oh i wish i was their it looks soooo cool so many reptiles


----------



## mungus (Apr 15, 2008)

Absolutely awesome.
Danke


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> Awesome thread Lars, thanks for posting the pics. I can't wait to get to an expo like that.
> 
> Was it a 1 day expo, or over several days?
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! 

Yes, it was an one day expo and it was open from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm.

It took me over 3 hours to see all animals!

If you really wanna see a big herp show, than I can recommend you the Hamm Show in
Germany (it's the biggest herp show in the world!!!! ) or the Daytona Show in Florida.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

lars WOW thats insane man. love thos boa morphs and the yellow ball......... LOVE EM ALL


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> did you buy anything?



Yes, I bought two female "Short-fingered Geckos" or also called "Dwarf Sand Geckos" 
for my single male.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

mungus said:


> Absolutely awesome.
> Danke



You're welcome!!! 

Bitte!


----------



## snakes01 (Apr 15, 2008)

i dont want to go to a herp show cause if i do id just want to hold everything


----------



## Tojo (Apr 15, 2008)

That was amazing Lars!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG How cute are those little Hedghogs So hard to pick a favourite out of all of those but I still would love a GTP although the Python reticulatus (Lavender) was simply a stunner.

Thanks for sharing​


----------



## Glider (Apr 15, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what was the asking price for the veiled chameleons, and the giant day gecko??


----------



## callith (Apr 15, 2008)

holy dfhshdfasqowdncnspdpdhfahdsfohuashdfdsf, thats awesome.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

As some of you love the Pygmy Hedgehogs, here's a bigger picture of them.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

Glider said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the asking price for the veiled chameleons, and the giant day gecko??



The Veiled Chameleons were sold for 62 Australian Dollars and the Giant Day Gecko for 80
Australian Dollars.

That's the normal price for them.


----------



## Glider (Apr 15, 2008)

What I wouldnt give for a little chameleon living in a big hanging basket 

Ok, I wouldn't give up my army of knobtails, which I'm sure overseas people oooh and ahhh over just as much!


----------



## Glider (Apr 15, 2008)

BTW your pictures are great, I think my next big europe adventure will have to coincide with HAMM.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

Glider said:


> What I wouldnt give for a little chameleon living in a big hanging basket
> 
> Ok, I wouldn't give up my army of knobtails, which I'm sure overseas people oooh and ahhh over just as much!



Haha, yes, that would be awesome! 

And they are the easiest chameleon-species to keep.

And yes, the people overseas would love your knobtails for sure!!!


----------



## cement (Apr 15, 2008)

How do Hedgehogs mate???
Veeerry carefully!!!
That would have been a good day Lars,


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

Glider said:


> BTW your pictures are great, I think my next big europe adventure will have to coincide with HAMM.



Thanks, and yes, you really should visit the Hamm Show if you have the chance!!! 

There are so many animals that it's nearly impossible to see them all within one day!!!

BTW, the Hamm Show takes place for 3 times per year!


----------



## Lars K (Apr 15, 2008)

cement said:


> How do Hedgehogs mate???
> Veeerry carefully!!!
> That would have been a good day Lars,




Haha, yes exactly!!!


----------



## kab_65 (Apr 15, 2008)

Absolutely stunning array of creatures Lars thanks for sharing. love those pygmy hedgehogs  too cute


----------



## Stergo (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW now that's a show. Wish i could have been there or that the Aussie ones were as big and well presented. Lucky you


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 16, 2008)

wow, that is crazy, so many different species, thanks alot for shareing that with us


----------



## FAY (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks heaps Lars for sharing...fantastic!
My faves were the hedgehogs....I want them lol


----------



## Lars K (Apr 16, 2008)

You're welcome!!! 

Thanks for the nice comments and I'm glad that you all liked the pictures!!!


----------



## aspidito (Apr 16, 2008)

Absolutely awsome Lars, good to see somes Aussies in there, love those Tokays among many others that are available to you lucky guys, thanks for the great photos


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow aren't there some gorgeous colourful animals? I really loved the red snakes with the black dorsal stripes, green water dragon and the horned frog and of course the hedge hogs were soooo cute


----------



## Lars K (Apr 16, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> I really loved the red snakes with the black dorsal stripes,



You mean the Bamboo Ratsnake (Elaphe porphyracea coxi), yes it's an awesome snake
and the pictures don't do justice to them! 

They were one of my favourite offered animals.

I had to "fight" with myself to NOT buy them, but as the baby-pair cost 800 Aus. Dollars it wasn't
so hard to resist them!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2008)

Great variety, so much colour..Great pics lars, thanks for sharing..So what did you buy really ? 
i cant beleve you went home with just two geckoes..


----------



## Glider (Apr 16, 2008)

What are they creamy lumps all the beetles are sitting on? 

They look like peeled garlic cloves, but I'm sure they're not!


----------



## smith84 (Apr 16, 2008)

those pics were awesome, it must have been a great experince to see them in the flesh. 
I agree only 2 geckos????? i wouldnt have been able to refrain........i would be paying off the credit cards untill im on my deathbed lol


----------



## Lars K (Apr 16, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Great variety, so much colour..Great pics lars, thanks for sharing..So what did you buy really ?
> i cant beleve you went home with just two geckoes..



Thank you!!! 

Hehe, no, it's the truth, I only got the two females for my single male! 

Sometimes it's really hard to resist the offered animals and you need a lot of
self-discipline! 

But when you visit many herp shows you get used to the amount and variety of
the animals!

And when you nearly don't have the place for any new animals it's easier to resist. 

But it's always fascinating to see so many different animals and you meet so many
people who share the fascination for this hobby and to have interesting talks with them.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 16, 2008)

Glider said:


> What are they creamy lumps all the beetles are sitting on?
> 
> They look like peeled garlic cloves, but I'm sure they're not!



This is a new jelly-like food and it's made of bananas.

Allegedly it doesn't attract fruit flies!


----------



## Lars K (Apr 16, 2008)

smith84 said:


> those pics were awesome, it must have been a great experince to see them in the flesh.
> I agree only 2 geckos????? i wouldnt have been able to refrain........i would be paying off the credit cards untill im on my deathbed lol



Hahahaha, awesome!!! 

Yeah, only two geckos!


----------



## Ducky (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome Lars, always love your pics and you didnt dissapoint me again. Well done.


----------



## Jonny (Apr 16, 2008)

Great photos Lars!

that expo looks awesome!

Im gonna be at the Hamm in September so I got an idea how big and great it will be!

I'm also going to the Breeders Expo the week before. Is that pretty big as well?

cheers

Jonny


----------



## jan (Apr 16, 2008)

Sigh!!
Drool
Is Germany a nice place to live?
l am so jealous...l love them all...well nearly all
not sure about the big spiders...hmm
God l love hedgehogs..."sigh"
ooh arr ooh arr..great pics...great looking expo
Damn...l am so jealous!!
Thanx for the big tease Lars


----------



## Lars K (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank-you guys!!! 



Jonny said:


> Im gonna be at the Hamm in September so I got an idea how big and great it will be!
> 
> I'm also going to the Breeders Expo the week before. Is that pretty big as well?
> 
> ...



Jonny, the Breeders Expo took place for the first time at this weekend and so
I don't know how big this show is!!!

But it must be pretty big too!!!

Here's some information about the Breeders Expo.

http://www.breeders-expo.de/

I visited the Hamm Show for two times and it's really very impressive!!! 

There are many international sellers and even Bob Clark (USA) with his awesome
snake collection is there too!!!


----------



## Lars K (Apr 17, 2008)

jan said:


> Is Germany a nice place to live?



Hehe, yes of course! 

BTW, we can swap our place of domicile anytime!!! 

I'm sure you would miss Melbourne and Australia!

But there are some nice places in Germany too, for example the pre-Alps area.


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 18, 2008)

i am jealous!!

im pretty sure if i was there i would have been going nuts!!

i want some of those milk snakes!! and those little hedge hogs!! 

the list could go on forever!!!


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 21, 2008)

That was nice Lars..thankyou

my favorite are still the beardies!....go figure!


----------



## Clarky (Apr 21, 2008)

Awsome !!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 22, 2008)

you got some nice stuff over there lars

how come there was no coastal carpets ?LOL


----------



## Lars K (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments!!! 



 PiMp said:


> how come there was no coastal carpets ?LOL



Erm, actually there were some Coastal Carpets too  (and some other Australian pythons), 
but I didn't take pictures of them.


----------



## CassM (Apr 22, 2008)

I want them all! Except the spiders...Such amazing snakes!


----------



## Retic (Apr 22, 2008)

I can only assume you have never been to Melbourne ? 



Lars K said:


> I'm sure you would miss Melbourne


----------



## Lars K (Apr 22, 2008)

boa said:


> I can only assume you have never been to Melbourne ?



Erm, yes, you're right!


----------

